# The Weather???



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

What is going on... yet another sandstorm!!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> What is going on... yet another sandstorm!!


huh? where?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

In El Agouza.. the wind is howling, shutters are closed but I can still taste the dirt.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> In El Agouza.. the wind is howling, shutters are closed but I can still taste the dirt.


That's incredible, not a single tree leave is moving here...it's cold though.

That reminds me, big storm yesterday, some people were saying they saw snow  in Cairo. I did not believe them though, I'm convinced they don't now the difference between snow and hail stone :smow:

I quite like Egypt in winter


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

We had snow last year or was it the year before in Zamalek plus we had some hail.
Only lasted minutes and was all gone in 20


----------



## King.Tut (Jan 12, 2011)

It's been quite windy over here in Sharm the past few days, today's been better though, a nice 20 degrees


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

We had rain in Maadi yesterday and today!

I LOVE RAIN.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Light showers, COLD wind; last night, and for the third time this season, it dropped somewhere near -2 where I "live" and yes I LOVE cold 

The sun is STILL bloody burning though :confused2:

Unfortunately, today on my way on one of the main roads to a nearby city, at least 14 accidents due to the slippery roads, 4 of which were major accidents


----------

